# YouTube Channel: Nick's Tesla Life Videos



## Nick's Tesla Life (May 19, 2018)

Hey, made a video for this update. Noticed that the auto high beams is a little flaky, it doesn't come on right after the car passes you and on some local roads it wouldn't turn on the high beams. It tough to tell if there are problems with it or if that's just how it works. Here -


----------



## Nick's Tesla Life (May 19, 2018)

Hey I just made a video on the media player updates. I show how to restore your favorite icons and found a problem with hiding the keyboard when you do search.


----------



## Nick's Tesla Life (May 19, 2018)

The day after I received my Model 3 it snowed so I took it for a ride and compared it to my 2 motor Model S.


----------



## Nick's Tesla Life (May 19, 2018)

I was so obsessed about this I made a video showing all the issues and compares some of them between the Model 3 and an Audi A7.


----------



## Vin (Mar 30, 2017)

Nick's Tesla Life said:


> I was so obsessed about this I made a video showing all the issues and compares some of them between the Model 3 and an Audi A7.


Nick,
Welcome to M3 Owners Club forum. I've been watching a lot of your M3 videos lately. Thanks for posting so many different subjects.
Just a quick question regarding potholes. Do you know if autopilot or TACC detects large potholes in any way, or move around them at all or is that something we just have to notice on our own and grab the wheel in time?
Being in PA area there are plenty of bad roads.

Thanks.


----------



## Vin (Mar 30, 2017)

Nick, I forgot to also ask, having seen your video of M3 on a hill about rolling when off hold mode...
how do you parallel park on a somewhat steep hill between 2 cars without hitting them? Do you actually have to have one foot on brake and accelerator pedal as mentioned by another youtuber?

Just curious if you can show this in a video, but if you hit a car don't blame me


----------



## Nick's Tesla Life (May 19, 2018)

Vin said:


> Nick,
> Welcome to M3 Owners Club forum. I've been watching a lot of your M3 videos lately. Thanks for posting so many different subjects.
> Just a quick question regarding potholes. Do you know if autopilot or TACC detects large potholes in any way, or move around them at all or is that something we just have to notice on our own and grab the wheel in time?
> Being in PA area there are plenty of bad roads.
> ...


No pothole detector yet, but I'm expecting it in a upcoming software update.


----------



## Nick's Tesla Life (May 19, 2018)

Vin said:


> Nick, I forgot to also ask, having seen your video of M3 on a hill about rolling when off hold mode...
> how do you parallel park on a somewhat steep hill between 2 cars without hitting them? Do you actually have to have one foot on brake and accelerator pedal as mentioned by another youtuber?
> 
> Just curious if you can show this in a video, but if you hit a car don't blame me


The car rolls backwards like a normal car if it's not in cruise or AP mode.


----------



## Nick's Tesla Life (May 19, 2018)

Someone said the Easy Entry icons are new with this update, not sure if they've been there. I found it a little tricky to get these icons to appear if your easy entry setting isn't' much different than your normal setting, plus the icons only appear during the transition from Easy Entry to your normal setting and not when you just click the Easy Entry/profile icon. I made a video to explain this.


----------



## Nick's Tesla Life (May 19, 2018)

I found it a little tricky to get these icons to appear if your easy entry setting isn't' much different than your normal setting, plus the icons only appear during the transition from Easy Entry to your normal setting and not when you just click the Easy Entry/profile icon. I made a video to explain this.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Nick's Tesla Life said:


> Someone said the Easy Entry icons are new with this update, not sure if they've been there. I found it a little tricky to get these icons to appear if your easy entry setting isn't' much different than your normal setting, plus the icons only appear during the transition from Easy Entry to your normal setting and not when you just click the Easy Entry/profile icon. I made a video to explain this.


which version are you on? you posted this same thing here (2018.18.3) and in the newer version's thread (2018.18.13)


----------



## Nick's Tesla Life (May 19, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> which version are you on? you posted this same thing here (2018.18.3) and in the newer version's thread (2018.18.13)


I just upgrade to 2018.18.13. Might have not updated my description.


----------



## Nick's Tesla Life (May 19, 2018)

I tested a variety of music file formats from http://techslides.com/sample-files-for-development and found which formats work and don't work. Also tested to see if any movie file formats worked. Made a video 




Supported Music File Formats
• AAC File
• FLAC File
• MP3 File
• WAV File
• AIFF File
• OGG File
• WMA File

Unsupported Music File Formats
• MIDI File
• AC3 File
• MKA File
• M4A File
• VOC File
• AU File
• AMR File
• RA File


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Nick's Tesla Life said:


> Supported Music File Formats
> • AAC File
> • FLAC File
> • MP3 File
> ...


Others have reported that the player has problems switching between formats. During your testing, did you put several different formats on the same USB drive, and attempt to play them in sequence?


----------



## Nick's Tesla Life (May 19, 2018)

I produced a short video after researching the computer systems used in Teslas, culminating with the computer systems used in the Model 3 and what Tesla might do going forward. Do you think Tesla should stay with NVIDIA technology upgrading to their latest offerings Xavier, Pegasus, or Orin; or develop their own Soc (System on a Chip) technology.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

You should have included the option “I don’t care who makes the chip(s) as long as it works” option in your poll.


----------



## Nick's Tesla Life (May 19, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> You should have included the option "I don't care who makes the chip(s) as long as it works" option in your poll.


Happy?


----------



## Rich Nuth (Jan 25, 2017)

Tesla is too small at this time to be developing their own cpus/gpus. The current crop of devices from Nvidia is sufficient for the needs a few years into the future. Developing your own in-house is a much bigger effort than people realize, and extremely expensive if your only customer is yourself. Tesla is a long way from having a volume like Apple to justify the expense of developing custom silicon. When mask costs alone are in excess of $2M for each silicon spin and the engineering cost to get there even higher, the cost per unit would be several thousand dollars. Much more than getting the units from Nvidia.


----------



## Nick's Tesla Life (May 19, 2018)

I had this crazy idea to make a video a day for as long as I could after taking delivery of my Model 3. Well, I've made it to 100 days and I summarize all that I've learned in this video explaining the things I like about the Model 3. If you've watched my videos I have plenty of things I don't like, but I'll leave them for another summary. I wanted today to be positive! Enjoy...


----------



## tipton (May 21, 2018)

I think i've watched every single one of your videos about the model 3 in anticipation of my July delivery. they've really helped me to better understand the car and to also get excited for it. thanks for making them


----------



## JeffC (Jul 4, 2018)

Nick's Tesla Life said:


> The day after I received my Model 3 it snowed so I took it for a ride and compared it to my 2 motor Model S.


Fair enough, but admittedly pretty light snow on the ground then.


----------



## Nick's Tesla Life (May 19, 2018)

Hey, just created a V9 overview video if your interested.


----------



## Nick's Tesla Life (May 19, 2018)

Came across some motorcycles yesterday, I show how V9 displays them in this video 




At 1:02 I had a phantom detection of a person behind my car as I was driving 28 mph...


----------



## ChrisC (Apr 14, 2017)

Nick's Tesla Life said:


> Came across some motorcycles yesterday, I show how V9 displays them in this video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weird phantom person. I've had it show people when I was closing the garage door behind the car and when there were cement posts behind the parking spot I was in but I would assume there was nothing behind you. The good thing is that it will get better and obviously what we see on the screen is not exactly the same as the car uses to drive, otherwise, I would think it would swerve when those cars next to me wiggle into the side of me.


----------



## Vin (Mar 30, 2017)

Nick's Tesla Life said:


> Came across some motorcycles yesterday, I show how V9 displays them in this video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nick, do you mind doing a video that shows the V9 "limit acceleration if an object is in the way" feature? 
Thx.


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

Nick's Tesla Life said:


> Came across some motorcycles yesterday, I show how V9 displays them in this video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a correction for your video. Your referral code won't get anyone "free unlimited supercharging." Please review the referral program's current terms.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

Nick's Tesla Life said:


> Came across some motorcycles yesterday, I show how V9 displays them in this video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool, I've seen the phantom parking spot detection in V8 as well.

The person at 1:02 is pretty creepy, maybe its a Halloween feature?


----------



## Nick's Tesla Life (May 19, 2018)

Vin said:


> Nick, do you mind doing a video that shows the V9 "limit acceleration if an object is in the way" feature?
> Thx.


I don't have the guts to try it. I'll experiment and see if I can do it safely.


----------



## Nick's Tesla Life (May 19, 2018)

I had a close call with V9 Autopilot steered left going through a intersection on a local road. I know, I know, we shouldn't be using AP on local roads, but I made this video to show people a potential problem with V9 AP.


----------



## undergrove (Jan 17, 2018)

Nick's Tesla Life said:


> I had a close call with V9 Autopilot steered left going through a intersection on a local road. I know, I know, we shouldn't be using AP on local roads, but I made this video to show people a potential problem with V9 AP.


I had a similar swerve to the left in an empty intersection on a two lane country road. It deviated slightly to the left just as it came to the intersection and then right back on center as it left. The road was completely deserted so I felt safe trying this. It happened twice in the same intersection. The second time I got video from the TeslaCam. I will try to post video later.

In general, I have found Autopilot to be smoother and better. I did not try using Autosteer in this location with v8.


----------



## joelliot (Jan 25, 2018)

undergrove said:


> I had a similar swerve to the left in an empty intersection on a two lane country road. It deviated slightly to the left just as it came to the intersection and then right back on center as it left. The road was completely deserted so I felt safe trying this. It happened twice in the same intersection. The second time I got video from the TeslaCam. I will try to post video later.
> 
> In general, I have found Autopilot to be smoother and better. I did not try using Autosteer in this location with v8.


Had a similar incident in a similar situation. Two lane road, with intersection where the lines did not go thru the intersection. Autopilot seemed like it was trying to go into the oncoming lane.


----------



## undergrove (Jan 17, 2018)

joelliot said:


> Had a similar incident in a similar situation. Two lane road, with intersection where the lines did not go thru the intersection. Autopilot seemed like it was trying to go into the oncoming lane.


In my case I did not feel the need to take control. The move was small and immediately corrected. However, I would not want to use Autopilot in this kind of situation with oncoming traffic in the opposite lane. It would likely startle the oncoming driver.


----------



## Nick's Tesla Life (May 19, 2018)

I noticed an improvement also, I'm currently running 2018.50.6, so I made a new video on this - 



.

My previous video on this subject showed that in light rain they barely worked. Now to me at least its substantially better. You can compare the difference in these two videos.


----------



## Nick's Tesla Life (May 19, 2018)

Hey, I was finally able to capture the Autosteer Stop Light Warning!!! Took a lot of tries and not exactly sure why it worked on this one intersection, but I got it!


----------

